# TPF Photo Challenge -May '14 - "Secrets"



## mishele (May 1, 2014)

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**Secrets"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 







Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,            though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the    silly         thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes            are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an    art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within            five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted    as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed  to    vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for  one    full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There            are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to     change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many     moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It            is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to   accept    or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem      appropriate.
All       images must not have been      previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during the      challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and   thinking   about    new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images            can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels  long    on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700   pixels.
Images          submitted must be anonymous and   must bear no markings or      indications    of  who the image belongs   to. Watermarks, names and      copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF   information, etc. count as      identification and such  images  will    be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.







>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "May '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it            into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made   when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos   are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission   email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery   and voting     process.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 1, 2014)

Dammit, I don't live anywhere near any secret military bases. Or do I? Hmm.... *gets arrested*


----------



## CourtSC (May 1, 2014)

Oh wow...my mind is going crazy with ideas for this one!  Can't wait to see what some of you amazing photographers come up with!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 1, 2014)

Sigh. Time to go dig out the thong...


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2014)




----------



## jfrabat (May 14, 2014)

I have a great idea for this one...  I wish I could tell you, but it's kind of a secret!  (sorry, could not resist!).  In truth, I actually took one yesterday that could work for this but I want to see if I can come up with something better...


----------



## IzzieK (May 18, 2014)

*ThePhotoForum.com Username: IzzieK

* Photo Title (optional): 

Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? N
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*My husband was in Jeddah on a work visa on loan by TWA airlines as a pilot trainer for the Saudia Air Lines in the mid 70's. I was there with him for only 6 months on leave from my job. In the course of his work, he was also there on the sides to look for the remainder of the 10 out of 17 Buckaroo T35As given by the American government to the Saudis.

When he found the leftover of the Buckaroo, he has volunteers from both Americans and Saudia employees who were already there in Jeddah. I was the only woman in the group.

Photo was taken at the RSAF airport base in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia in April 21, 1977, with a 35mm Kodak throwaway pocket film camera.  The scene is about loading the leftover parts of the Buckaroo T35A, a trainer aircraft shipped to the Saudis in March 1953.  'Took this photo secretly as no one is allowed to take personal photographs, nor take photographs without special permission of the King.At this time this airbase had been closed off and moved 30 miles North of Jeddah. It is now a residential area. Even today visitors visas are restricted. You are either working over there or you are resident.*
​

*


----------



## mishele (May 20, 2014)

I know some of you have a dirty little secret!!


----------



## runnah (May 20, 2014)

mishele said:


> I know some of you have a dirty little secret!!



Dirty? Yes. Little? No.


----------



## Braineack (May 20, 2014)

it's not a secret.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 20, 2014)

My porn career?













CRAP I GAVE IT AWAY


----------



## mishele (May 21, 2014)




----------



## pyzik (May 21, 2014)

Exciting!
Looking forward to partaking in these!


----------



## kashifkhan (May 22, 2014)

Hi.

    .my thoughts is going insane with concepts for this one

 Dammit, I don't stay anywhere near any key army angles. Or do I? *gets arrested*


----------



## jfrabat (May 22, 2014)

I have not gotten a chance to take my second option; I will try to get it done this weekend!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 1, 2014)

Impatiently awaiting... This thread got some attention. I wanna see this-it's gonna be good, i have a feeling.


----------



## mishele (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm waiting on a reply from someone and then I will get this up. =) Some very cool entries.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 1, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## jfrabat (Jun 2, 2014)

I hope I am not too late, but I had forgotten to send mine in.  I just did!  I wanted to try another idea I was thinking a shot, but I never did get around to it, so I am sending the original one (which I should have sent in a WHILE back!  SORRY!)


----------

